# The importance of nature!



## snowsparkles (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.outsideonline.com/fitnes...f-Pine-Forest-and-Call-Me-in-the-Morning.html

its a good read, enjoy!


----------



## Rrrricky (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks for sharing, I too enjoy the solitude of the woods as well as the water.


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 13, 2013)

get outside!


----------

